# choosing my first projector



## darin.brown (Jan 27, 2012)

started out as being considered for our 'everyday' TV but we're going to go with a 65" plasma for everyday viewing and then a pj for movies, sports, etc.. It's still going to be in our family/living room (white walls, laminate oak floors, white ceiling, some windows) so I know we'll have ambient light issues even if we used it strictly at night (though I know we'll be watching Sunday football during the afternoons as well) and was going to go with a grey screen (likely Jamestown HC grey, maybe the Elite if I stretch the screen budget) as a result.

I'll be ceiling mounting but still might need some vertical lens shift due to the portion of the ceiling where I'll be mounting being raised. Haven't measured exactly how much I'll need but figure I'll need at least some vertical lens shift. 

Ideally, my budget would be around $1100-$1200 for the pj and I was focusing on the Epson 8350 as a result. I'm looking at a throw distance of around 11-13 feet though can go closer if needed to get the necessary brightness if it works with my image size. Still looking to see how big of a screen is possible but leaning towards around 106", with 120" being the absolute max. I plan on borrowing my brother's pj and throwing up an image on the wall to see just how much room we've got to play with.

I've seen the LG CF181D for a bit more than my budget ($1599 with 2nd bulb) though I know they don't have the customer support that Epson offers. I can't find any direct comparisons between the LG and the 8350, though I've seen the LG compared favorably with the Epson 8500UB so I assume it'll come out better in comparison to the 8350.. but it might not be that much better in my environment. It'll for sure light up the 106-120 screen at my throw range though for daytime viewing for football, etc..

Gaming isn't a consideration, nor is 3D.. We'd be using this for 80% sporting events (hockey, baseball, football) and 20% movies (when the lights in the room and light from the windows wouldn't be an issue). I might be able to paint the surrounding soffit on the wall with the screen a dark blue, but that's about the extent of controlling ambient light.

So I'm guessing the LG is going to give me a slightly better picture, but it's nearly 33% more and goes a bit beyond my budget. If it's a dramatically improved image, I might be able to justify it but I know the 8350 gets solid reviews at my price point and not just based on its ability to be mounted practically anywhere.

Am I missing any other options? Opinions?


----------



## darwindeeds (Dec 18, 2010)

I personally prefer Epson products. I don't have experience with LG but Epson has very good light output compared to some of the Optomas (Again no expert). I'm looking to buy Epson 3010 because of its contrast ratio and (unused but) 3D capabilities. Hoping for the price to drop to 1350$ instead of 1600$. it was on sale a while ago.
If you are set on no 3D then Epson 8350 is a great option. I have seen it in my friend's place and I like the brightness a lot.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

If you haven't done so already, check out ProjectorCentral.com for information and reviews on projectors (and for their useful Projection Calculator).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Panasonic, Epson, JVC, Sony all make good projectors. Check out Projector central and have fun doing research.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I recently purchased an 8350 with a 106" screen for my living room theater. I have no experience with the LG, but I LOVE the Epson. It's plenty bright enough for daytime sports viewing with the blinds closed, and I was surprised to find that it looks great (for sports) even with a 75 watt lamp on in the room. For movies, I love it even more. No, it's not the last word in contrast, but I find it very adequate. Like you, I imagine that in my room (white walls, white ceiling) the improvement in black levels for all upgrades was outweighed by the cost. I definitely suggest that you start with the 8350, and return it if you're not happy.


----------



## darin.brown (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback thus far. I've read the reviews over at projector central and that's why I had turned my focus to the 8350 or the CF181. I just wasn't clear from the reviews just how much better something like the CF181 might perform in my environment given my viewing habits and ambient light issues. 

If it matters, the primary seating area will be on the back wall about 20-21 feet from the screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

darin.brown said:


> If it matters, the primary seating area will be on the back wall about 20-21 feet from the screen.


Are you planning to mount the projector that far back as well? Thats going to really reduce the output if you have it that far back. Generally projectors should be between 12' and 16' from the screen.


----------



## darin.brown (Jan 27, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Are you planning to mount the projector that far back as well? Thats going to really reduce the output if you have it that far back. Generally projectors should be between 12' and 16' from the screen.


nope, ceiling mount at around 11-13 feet is the plan once I finalize the screen size..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You also shouldn't have the seating right against the rear wall (this is very poor for sound due to reflection) You should have the seating at least 2ft forward.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

With seats that far back I'd suggest going with a much larger screen than 106"! I have a 106" screen and I'm sitting @12 feet from the screen. Take your time and calculate the distance from the main seat to the screen then you can figure out what size you need then ensure the projector you're looking at can 1) support that size screen and 2) has that short of a throw to produce that size image. I know my Sony is at the minimum throw distance for the projector (@10 feet from the screen). Good luck and have fun!


----------



## darin.brown (Jan 27, 2012)

I haven't been able to give this much thought lately but I see that the Panny AR100U seems like a likely candidate similar to the Epson 8350.. The Panny got a favorable review over at projectorreviews from Art and seems to give similar lens shift as the 8350.. hmmm...


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Id suggest the mitsubishi HC4000. This pj has always been on top in the reviews and will serve you well. The superior contrast (true contrast) to the epson will look better during the day and in a white room. If you can afford it, get it!!


----------



## ChirstineTan (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

+1 for the HC4000..as I have one on the way!


----------



## longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

+2 for Mitsubishi HC4000, that would be my first option

Optoma HD20 is a cheaper 1080p option, can probably be had for ~$800ish... I had the previous model, HD65 (720p), and it had plenty of brightness imho


----------



## longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

I have no experience with the Epson..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

longhorn said:


> +2 for Mitsubishi HC4000, that would be my first option
> 
> Optoma HD20 is a cheaper 1080p option, can probably be had for ~$800ish... I had the previous model, HD65 (720p), and it had plenty of brightness imho


So did I!


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the HC1100 (old 720p) and i still get 'wows' from the epson owners that come over! I believe dlp is far superior to lcd and always gets the better reactions.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in Projector Central. There reviews have been remedial for years. Unless they have improved, then check out some of the other review sites like projector reviews, home theater mag or secrets of home theater.

If you keep your eye out, then AVS has B-stock sales. Recently they had some JVC RS-40s for $1800. I believe last summer they had some Sonys for really cheap.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ericglo said:


> I wouldn't put a lot of stock in Projector Central. There reviews have been remedial for years. Unless they have improved, then check out some of the other review sites like projector reviews, home theater mag or secrets of home theater.
> 
> *If you keep your eye out, then AVS has B-stock sales.* Recently they had some JVC RS-40s for $1800. I believe last summer they had some Sonys for really cheap.


They are available right now.


----------

